# delonghi cappuccino s not frothing milk



## Fife_Flyer (May 31, 2020)

Hi Folks, I've had my Delonghi cappuccino s for around six years now, it grinds the coffee and the water flow to create a cup of coffee is fine, however the milk / hot water dispenser has stopped working, when running the machine makes a pumping sound but unlike when working the sound does not become more frequent and increase tempo, not knowing anything about coffee machines I assume its not getting the required pressure.

I've tried to descale and water comes out the spout but the actual descaling process does not complete. Any help would be appreciated!

Many thanks


----------

